# Great smokies lodge problems



## jbteal (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anybody know what happened at great smokies lodge got a email that they have a urgent maintenance issue asking for volunteers to cancel reservations next week offering 25% extra points


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2017)

Call the front desk and ask? I get more info off the 2nd shift at resorts ... usually when it is nice and quiet, like 9:30ish pm.


----------



## buckor (Jul 4, 2017)

jbteal said:


> Does anybody know what happened at great smokies lodge got a email that they have a urgent maintenance issue asking for volunteers to cancel reservations next week offering 25% extra points


Let us know if you find anything out! I've got a reservation there Labor Day week. 

Hopefully it's nothing serious. It could be related to the new system and being overbooked...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jbteal (Jul 4, 2017)

I was told they were doing work in the attic the whole top floor of one of the buildings closed after it is done starting on the next building


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 4, 2017)

jbteal said:


> Does anybody know what happened at great smokies lodge got a email that they have a urgent maintenance issue asking for volunteers to cancel reservations next week offering 25% extra points



What kind of room did you have? Was it a golf view?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jul 5, 2017)

Glad I'm not going till September.  Hopefully by then they will be done with all the buildings.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 5, 2017)

Speaking of the Smokies Lodge I have a question. I am sure the answer is no but I will ask. We are staying at Smokey Mountains for a few days next week. Can we use the Lodge's water parks similar to resorts in the Dells?


----------



## 55plus (Jul 5, 2017)

No! Different HOAs and costs. . .


----------



## buckor (Jul 5, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Speaking of the Smokies Lodge I have a question. I am sure the answer is no but I will ask. We are staying at Smokey Mountains for a few days next week. Can we use the Lodge's water parks similar to resorts in the Dells?


Sorry, that's a no-go. These are two different resorts with two different HOAs. 

Honestly, I don't know that the water parks are designed for more capacity than what the resort holds (between Wilderness and Wyndham). They really aren't that large, especially the indoor park (though, I do enjoy them!).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 5, 2017)

I got the same email about reservation cancellations at the great smokey lodge. Me and my family are scheduled to arrive this Sunday. I don't want to cancel my vacation! After calling Wyndham they are no help! I can't believe this is happening. I can't find any reservations any where this late. I asked the representative how will they determine who get first priority or what are they going to do if they don't get enough volunteers to
cancel.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 5, 2017)

jbteal said:


> Does anybody know what happened at great smokies lodge got a email that they have a urgent maintenance issue asking for volunteers to cancel reservations next week offering 25% extra points


I got the same email. We are scheduled to arrive this Sunday at the smokey lodge. This sucks if my family vacation is cancelled. Forget the cancellation I want to enjoy my vacation. Something about a unscheduled maintenance problem on one of the units??


----------



## nicemann (Jul 5, 2017)

Arthur M said:


> I got the same email about reservation cancellations at the great smokey lodge. Me and my family are scheduled to arrive this Sunday. I don't want to cancel my vacation! After calling Wyndham they are no help! I can't believe this is happening. I can't find any reservations any where this late. I asked the representative how will they determine who get first priority or what are they going to do if they don't get enough volunteers to
> cancel.



Welcome to the board.  Sorry to hear that.  I am curious how they will decide also.  Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes I'm curious. I asked whether it was first to book reservations do we get to keep? They offered no clue just said my reservations was still good, but call them if i get a email saying it has been cancelled wtf!!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 6, 2017)

Arthur M said:


> Yes I'm curious. I asked whether it was first to book reservations do we get to keep? They offered no clue just said my reservations was still good, but call them if i get a email saying it has been cancelled wtf!!



Wyndham giveth and Wyndham taketh away.  Make that Wyndham selleth and Wyndham taketh away.  Wyndham don't giveth nothing!


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone has any update on issue? I called front desk at the resort he told me I have been assigned to a unit. Fingers cross I don't want any crap when I get there!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 8, 2017)

Arthur M said:


> Anyone has any update on issue? I called front desk at the resort he told me I have been assigned to a unit. Fingers cross I don't want any crap when I get there!


I would get there early and pre-register    Possession is 9/10th of the law.  I wouldn't want to be arriving at midnight (no matter what someone tells me).


----------



## Cedartree105 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 8, 2017)

Arthur M said:


> Does anyone know what this means?


It means do NOT get there late on your date of arrival. Your room might be gone.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 8, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I would get there early and pre-register    Possession is 9/10th of the law.  I wouldn't want to be arriving at midnight (no matter what someone tells me).


What I meant was if there are 2 people and only 1 room, I would want to be the first person to be there.  Once you are registered and in your room, I can't imagine being removed - I've never heard of that happening to anyone.  It's an old saying 'possession is 9/10th of the law'.  If 2 people feel entitled to something (which in this case would certainly be true) the person who possesses the item is the one that will likely get it. 

As far as pre-registering.  Anytime the day of checkin you can preregister for your room. I've done so at the Great Smokies Lodge and many other resorts.  They register you for your room and call you when it's ready. They'll give you water park passes (bands) and you can use the facilities while you wait (or leave and come back).  Works nicely - I recommend doing so anytime you are checking in.


----------



## hiserman79 (Jul 8, 2017)

It appears they are removing/replacing insulation in one of the buildings probably a water issue in the attic area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## makersforme (Jul 10, 2017)

I just got the email asking for for volunteers to cancel.  My family is scheduled to arrive this Saturday.  I reserved a 1 bedroom, so hopefully that won't be an issue.  I am going to call the front desk later today/tomorrow and verify that I have a room assigned.


----------



## jbteal (Jul 10, 2017)

Get there early I am here now I was told as of now next week they have more reservations than rooms he said first ones here have a room


----------



## makersforme (Jul 11, 2017)

Getting there early is going to be an issue.  I am 8 hours from the resort and can't leave until Saturday morning.  Guess I should call the resort and see what my options are.  I understand stuff happens, but why wait until 5 days before a scheduled vacation to email us asking to cancel.  They probably should have emailed everyone at the same time for the weeks that were going to be affected.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 11, 2017)

makersforme said:


> I just got the email asking for for volunteers to cancel.  My family is scheduled to arrive this Saturday.  I reserved a 1 bedroom, so hopefully that won't be an issue.  I am going to call the front desk later today/tomorrow and verify that I have a room assigned


Don't call. You never received the email, hint, hint. Print the email reservation confirmation for your stay and take it with you. What are they going to do, through you out on the street? I had several reservations cancelled, not asked to cancel, but cancelled, via email but went anyway with the email reservation confirmation in hand. They made it work. Maybe you'll be upgraded to one of the nicer/bigger units Wyndham sales department owns and uses as bait and for tours. There are units that they keep off the books. I know from experience.


----------



## makersforme (Jul 11, 2017)

55plus said:


> Don't call. You never received the email, hint, hint. Print the email reservation confirmation for your stay and take it with you. What are they going to do, through you out on the street? I had several reservations cancelled, not asked to cancel, but cancelled, via email but went anyway with the email reservation confirmation in hand. They made it work. Maybe you'll be upgraded to one of the nicer/bigger units Wyndham sales department owns and uses as bait and for tours. There are units that they keep off the books. I know from experience.



I did call the resort and just asked to verify that I have a reservation in the system.  They verified that for me.  I like your idea   Only other thing that makes me nervous is that our timeshare is in my wife's maiden name.  We just never bothered to spend the money to put it in both our names once we got married.  I decided this time to put this reservation in my name with a guest confirmation.  Hope that doesn't come back to bite me.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 11, 2017)

makersforme said:


> I did call the resort and just asked to verify that I have a reservation in the system.  They verified that for me.  I like your idea   Only other thing that makes me nervous is that our timeshare is in my wife's maiden name.  We just never bothered to spend the money to put it in both our names once we got married.  I decided this time to put this reservation in my name with a guest confirmation.  Hope that doesn't come back to bite me.


It no longer costs anything to add an immediate family member to an account. Call Wyndham Owner Care and ask for the Legacy department. I think you first have to be added to the deed from where it's filed (the county). This will save you $299.


----------



## makersforme (Jul 12, 2017)

55plus said:


> It no longer costs anything to add an immediate family member to an account. Call Wyndham Owner Care and ask for the Legacy department. I think you first have to be added to the deed from where it's filed (the county). This will save you $299.


Thank you for this information.  I will call when we get back from our vacation.


----------



## CandyLancaster (Jul 13, 2017)

As to the DO NOT CALL comment.....they will just not check you in.  We've had this problem with Smoky Mountains Lodge before where we had reservations and they said they couldn't find the reservation!


----------



## makersforme (Jul 14, 2017)

Well I haven't been notified again that we got cancelled...fingers crossed when we get there Saturday evening that we have a room.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 14, 2017)

CandyLancaster said:


> As to the DO NOT CALL comment.....they will just not check you in.  We've had this problem with Smoky Mountains Lodge before where we had reservations and they said they couldn't find the reservation!


Print the email that confirms the reservation and take it with you. It worked for me several times when the Wyndham reservation system cancelled my reservations. The resort had empty units which is unheard of at Glacier Canyon in the summer. I believe it's because of the new website the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, yet.


----------



## makersforme (Jul 14, 2017)

55plus said:


> Print the email that confirms the reservation and take it with you. It worked for me several times when the Wyndham reservation system cancelled my reservations. The resort had empty units which is unheard of at Glacier Canyon in the summer. I believe it's because of the new website the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, yet.



Printed and already packed!


----------



## CandyLancaster (Jul 14, 2017)

It is a good practice to have the email on your phone or printed out at each registration.  We always have the email confirmations on our phones when we register at the resort. If we have guests, we make sure they use this practice as well.


----------



## makersforme (Jul 24, 2017)

Just replying back that we had no issues checking in.  We had a great week and sadly I am back at work.  When we left Saturday, there were still guys working.  They had insulation company shirts on, but I didn't ask what kind of work they were doing.  We were at the opposite end of the condos from where the work truck was parked.


----------

